# FYI: You can get the Rainbow Items on iOS Devices



## Fatalframe4 (Nov 29, 2017)

Like the title says it is possible to get the Android exclusive items on iOS but there's a catch: you need a Nintendo Account and a Android device with the game installed to redeem the gifts. I was lucky enough to have a friend I 100% trust to redeem them for me on his phone with my Nintendo Account and now I have them in my game on iOS. While I don't recommend you guys sharing your accounts like that but it is possible. Just please don't give out your accounts to strangers. You could easily get scammed.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2017)

you have to have the app installed on the android device?


----------



## Fatalframe4 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bcat said:


> you have to have the app installed on the android device?


Yes and it must be using the same Nintendo Account as your iOS.


----------



## raynelogens (Nov 30, 2017)

Fatalframe4 said:


> Yes and it must be using the same Nintendo Account as your iOS.



What about any Leaf Tickets you may have? I haven't bought any just the ones I earned


----------



## Fatalframe4 (Nov 30, 2017)

raynelogens said:


> What about any Leaf Tickets you may have? I haven't bought any just the ones I earned


Leaf Tickets are the only thing that doesn't transfer between operating systems in which this case being iOS and Android. They don't disappear of course but the Leaf Tickets you have for iOS and the Leaf Tickets you have on Android are their own separate things. So if you for say have 400 Leaf Tickets and used your Account on Android they will show up as 0. Don't panic! When you use your Account on iOS again your Tickets will show up as 400 again. Also to note that let's say you have an old iPhone and got a new iPhone, if you use the same Nintendo Account your Leaf Tickets will transfer over cause they are both iOS devices. The same can be said for having a old Android and gotten a new Android device cause they are both Androids.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 30, 2017)

I was wondering where people were getting those items, because I especially wanted the hat. So it's only available on Android?? Why? ;n; Nobody I know, and would trust, has an Android. That's unfortunate. I really do like that hat lmao.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks, I just got mine. I went into our family’s junk drawer and found a super old android phone, charged it and used it for this. If you’ve got family members or friends, you can likely do what I did since you only need wifi for it to work regardless of what kinda phone it is.


----------



## dahlialia (Nov 30, 2017)

Can you do this for multiple accounts on one android device? We have one android phone but there are two of us in the family that play.


----------



## Fatalframe4 (Dec 5, 2017)

dahlialia said:


> Can you do this for multiple accounts on one android device? We have one android phone but there are two of us in the family that play.


Yes you can but you both must need separate Nintendo Accounts so your other family member doesn't lose their save data when you use yours on that device.


----------



## Destron (Dec 7, 2017)

Or, if your like me and don't have access to an Android device, you can use an Android emulator on your PC. That's what I did.

Literally all you need to do is log your Nintendo account in to the game on Android, nothing else, and the items appear in your mailbox, you don't even need to collect them, just log in, and they will be waiting for you on iOS, so even if you don't have a great PC you can get it done.


----------

